# Help building new system!



## _jM (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok guys.. as some of you know Im about to build a new rig for myself. I have/had the money to buy ALL new hardware but my baby (my pitt bull ) got real sick this week. The wife took her to the vet and came back with a 3200$ bill. I paid it:shadedshu I cant be mad because she is like one of our own and we would never put a limit on her life as far as keeping her a healthy pup. So... I only have about 800-900$ to spend now on myself heres a pic of what im buying, let me know what u think. Total price after shipping is $791.23...









I will be useing my same case .. PSU (corsair HX620 modular) and HDDs(2 WD 250's 7200rpm) And my winXP home for OS. For the price im really diggn it, Im going to wait till black friday to purchase and see if the price drops on the egg. If any of you have any better ideas or deals please help me .. im really trying to get as much as i can for under 800$

EDIT:This will be my primary rig for gaming and multimedia and Folding.

Thanks guys


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 9, 2008)

watercool the dog ? they usually don't like walking around with a cnps9700, that's my advice !


----------



## Yin (Nov 9, 2008)

save up all over again?
lol
the way i see it i don't bother upgrading unless my system lags like crazy or something.
and the settings doesn't always have to be ultra high or even high.


----------



## _jM (Nov 9, 2008)

Read my sys specs.. Ive been using this for the last 4 yrs and this old P4/AGP wont cut it any more.. I need this upgrade. The parts that are left over are going to a old case for the wife.. and her myspace crap. I want to play the newer games with better fps then 20-maybe 40 fps.... I cant even think to buy a new game because i know my sys is stressed already.


----------



## _jM (Nov 9, 2008)

blobster21 said:


> watercool the dog ? they usually don't like walking around with a cnps9700, that's my advice !



look man i know your trying to be funny but Im serious about this.. i need helpfull coments please.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2008)

swap your cooler for one of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185044
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233001


----------



## _jM (Nov 9, 2008)

cdawall said:


> swap your cooler for one of these
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023
> ...



This is better ...






end price is  $709.65 I also subbed the 1gb card for the 512 and dropped the DVD burner.. I dont really need it.


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

What do you guys think is the better choice in mobo..

DFI LANPARTY DK P45-T2RS






ASUS P5Q-E LGA 775 Intel P45






The DFI is 20$ more.. they both seem to be equal in specs. The only real difference i noticed is that the DDR2 on the DFI is 800 and the ASUS is 1066. The ASUS supports up to 16gb compaired to 8gb on the DFI. Im only getting 2 gigs and I may upgrade to 4gigs when i move over to Vista 64bit. They are both good boards to me.. so maybe some of you can help me out in choosing. Thanks Guys!

EDIT: Remember that I will be buying this on black friday so I only have a few weeks to decide.


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

Umm.. no comments anyone.. your make'n me feel lonely


----------



## Binge (Nov 10, 2008)

I got one for you, finding the link now...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359 $119.99

Amazing board.  Ask SystemViper


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2008)

On the two motherboard choices, I've used both a DFI on an E8500 and an ASUS.  I ended up going with an ASUS, but the DFI P35 was a favorite of mine.  I personally love the look of the DFI boards too.  They're both great boards.

As far as the Gigabyte that Binge suggested, I haven't used a Gigabyte since AMD days, but if you're thinking of adding in another 4870 down the road (which I would recommend), then definitely get a dual slot board.

If you can wait, it looks like P45 boards with extra PCI-Express chips are starting to pop up, which give you the higher overclocking ceilings compared to X38/X48, and also give you more PCI-Express lanes for GPU bandwidth.


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

Binge said:


> I got one for you, finding the link now...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359 $119.99
> 
> Amazing board.  Ask SystemViper



I really like that board but the only problem i see that i might have in the future is that it only has 1 PCIE 2.0 slot.. and i noticed that there is no clr cmos jumper, it has been removed from that board.. well atleast it looks so in the pic when you zoom in on it.

EDIT: nvm i just looked at it at another angle and i see the jumper.. when u look at it from the over head view it looks like it isnt there.. lols


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> On the two motherboard choices, I've used both a DFI on an E8500 and an ASUS.  I ended up going with an ASUS, but the DFI P35 was a favorite of mine.  I personally love the look of the DFI boards too.  They're both great boards.
> 
> As far as the Gigabyte that Binge suggested, I haven't used a Gigabyte since AMD days, but if you're thinking of adding in another 4870 down the road (which I would recommend), then definitely get a dual slot board.
> 
> If you can wait, it looks like P45 boards with extra PCI-Express chips are starting to pop up, which give you the higher overclocking ceilings compared to X38/X48, and also give you more PCI-Express lanes for GPU bandwidth.



See i was thinking the same thing, thats why Im really leaning twards the DFI board. Because I AM going to end up buying another card during tax season next year. And im getting the XIGMATEK HDT-S1284EE CPU Cooler and the red fan with the white led's should go well with the color scheme of the DFI too.But thats not the piont.

EDIT: sorry should have multi quoted .. im tierd.... im going to bed now. I'll get back to this tomorrow, nite everyone!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2008)

GL with your decision.  Just heed my warning about the P45's (especially the ASUS and even more so the DFI).  These buggers are TRICKY to overclock, but if you take the time to figure it out, get to know the board, and crunch the numbers, it will be one of the most stable and greatest OC's of your life


----------



## CStylen (Nov 10, 2008)

Consider DDR3 and get this:

ASUS P5Q3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131344

$139.99 with $20 coupon code and free shipping.  EMCBBAGBH


----------



## Binge (Nov 10, 2008)

For $10 more you can get another pci-E slot on that gigabyte board.  That board is an easy overclock as well.  I've seen FSB 590+ on these boards.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 10, 2008)

Go with this board..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299
Its cheaper and just as good.


----------



## Binge (Nov 10, 2008)

this is what I'm talkin about~

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358&Tpk=GA-EP45-UD3P

UD3 series is a pretty uber idea.  Look into it


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 10, 2008)

I would rather reenact 2 girls 1 cup than buy a gigabyte board.


----------



## Binge (Nov 10, 2008)

Geeze man that's pretty harsh... They do a fine job.  I'm living proof! -satisfied-


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358

If you going tp roll with a P45 chipset, then your looking for a single card solution, I have a 3870X2,  a GTX280sc and a GTX260 (216 core) and they all rock, or if you really want power get hte 4870X2, it just WAk.

the hole point of this board is GREAT OC and it a lot of fun, i haven't had so much fun with a gboard and there isn't a board i haven't owned, to a point.

I got my first 500 FSB, My first sub 10s super PI and also clocked my Q9650 to 4.86GHZ and all with this gig ON AIR, It like if you want ot get the full potential with your cpu and GPU then the GIG is a great choice! 

I am sure there are otehr boards, but this has been the best board i have owned, and the best part with the MIR is it's 106.00 ..... 

the next step is putting he whole board on water... the sky is the limit!

my 2c


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great feed back guys.

@ Viper Yea for the price and specs it looks like a good bang for the buck. And thats what im all about.. more quality for less cash. If you read my 1st post you will see why i have to bring the price down If i can find a Silverstone  fortress for under 200$ i will look into getting one of those as well. But im really trying to focus on the board,ram, cpu, and a new video card. Speaking of video cards.... 

Im going to get  a sapphire hd 4870 512. The card is 250$, but I can get 2 4850's for only 300$. What do yall think is the better buy there? 2 cards for 300$ or 1 card for 250$?

EDIT:Viper, is there a cmos rest jumper on that board?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 10, 2008)

the GTX260

PS yea, you need that for OC' ing.. lol


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> PS yea, you need that for OC' ing.. lol



When i was looking at the board in newegg i couldnt see the jumper.. you can see where it says clr cmos but i guess the way it looks u just cant make it out in the pics


----------



## _jM (Nov 10, 2008)

The "GSATA" Ports on that board is that anything like the ASUS Speeding HDD? Or is that just for a RAID?


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

OK I made up my mind.. Im going with this set up. I chose to go with the DFI board.. with 1066 ram instead of the 800mhz ram.. And seeing as im more of a single card guy i'll go ahead and get a 260 just because the 260 and 280's are the best single gpu cards out.

See im not a fanboi..:shadedshu

Waddya think, The end price is @ 786.35 with a samsung sata DVD burner (only cause is 27$ and im useing a mid tower and i need all the cable manament i can get)


----------



## rockit00 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey, I admire a Dog Lover. I have a BIG 1yr old Pit Bull myself. Good luck with yours and I understand your devotion. As for my 2 cents: E8500, Perfect. AsRock P45XE-WiFi-N, Perfect. Corsair XMS2 PC2-6400/ 1GB X 2 + 512GB X 2 = 3GB total, Perfect. DVD Burner: Lite-On, Perfect. Mitsumi Floppy/Cardreader Combo, Perfect. Seagate 7200.10 320GB X 2, Perfect. Xigmatech CPU Cooler, Perfect. Radeon HD 4870 1GB, Perfect. Just a few options you may want to look at. Used Zalmans are cheaper than brand new ones!


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

rockit00 said:


> Hey, I admire a Dog Lover. I have a BIG 1yr old Pit Bull myself. Good luck with yours and I understand your devotion. As for my 2 cents: E8500, Perfect. AsRock P45XE-WiFi-N, Perfect. Corsair XMS2 PC2-6400/ 1GB X 2 + 512GB X 2 = 3GB total, Perfect. DVD Burner: Lite-On, Perfect. Mitsumi Floppy/Cardreader Combo, Perfect. Seagate 7200.10 320GB X 2, Perfect. Xigmatech CPU Cooler, Perfect. Radeon HD 4870 1GB, Perfect. Just a few options you may want to look at. Used Zalmans are cheaper than brand new ones!




I have a Tuniq Tower 120 i can use but i want to make sure i buy a new one cause this system will be the wifes for myspace/music/maybe a lil WoW 

I was looking into getting the sapphire 4870 1gb card but in the long run its smarter to go with a 260 or 280 for single gpu performance.And I'm all about getting the MOST performance for the price right now. That Gigabyte looks like a beauty, but Im going with the DFI because of the rock solid stability and great OCing. I know the gig is a goodie.. but you know how it is when you want something because u are used to that brand and it never fails. When i build for friends and family I always use DFI or ASUS because they have NEVER let me down in the past. Ive built one using the DFI LP P35 and I know for a fact that its a great board, and i have noticed how stable it has been for my friend. i really like what Ive seen/heard of the P45  chipsets  compared to the X48's and Im sold on the P45.(I usually tend to use Intel based chipsets)


----------



## rockit00 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not tried Nvidia yet. ATI from my Radeon 7000 up to my current HD 4870 512MB. Right now ATI/AMD Graphics is on a roll. My current Powercolor HD 4870 is overclocked to 795/1100 stable with a bios flash. I've got 2 Zalman 9500's and two ASUS Silent Knights (modded with Zalman fans). Zalman replacement parts are readily available and cheap ATM. AsRock P45XE-WIFiN is one of the hottest P45's right now and AsRock is a subsidiary of ASUS (like in Skunk Works, lol.) I have 2 Abit's right now and they are performing flawlessly! If I were to build 2 more systems now, The P45XE-WiFiN would be one of my choices because of crossfire and DDR2 and sub $150. price! The other would be the Abit IX38.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the build so far.  Great direction from the thread, so I hope this helps.  

Mobo, I had the same battle between the two boards a few weeks back and I went with the Asus.  Both boards are neck an neck so I went with Asus on my gut feeling.  The board is awesome!
Cpu, good choice you cant go wrong with the e8500.  Are you planning any overclock?

Mem, 2GB is fine but if you upgrade to Vista or want a couple years future proof maybe think about the 4GB set. I went with Corsair's Dominator's 1066 4GB set as well.  The chips are 800 factory overclocked, but can hit 1200 if necessary.

GPU, for a single card your going to have to pull a 48x0x2 or the GTX 2x0.  Both are amazing.

The heatsink is fine, you may want to check the FS threads here for a decent comparable.  Sneekypeet has two excellent heatsinks for under $35, maybe worth a check.

The only item I would upgrade is your current PSU.  Granted the Corsair 620 rocks, your GTX 260 and any CPU overclock will drain it quickly.  Might want to upgrade to a 750 or above workhorse.  IDK maybe it might just be enough, but it would be cutting it close in my book.

Otherwise its a nice build for well under a grand!


----------



## _jM (Nov 11, 2008)

Well this PSU is only a few months old and Ive seen tougher systems with this same PSU in it. But I will keep a close eye on it and if i have to i will eventually upgrade.And I do plan to upgrade to 4gb of mem when i move to a 64bit OS at a later date (tax season).

Thanks for the usefull feedback guys!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 11, 2008)

That CPU highly OC able
http://www.hwbot.org/listResults.do...&filterUser=true&filterBlocked=true&limit=100

The SLi 9800 GT(BTW know the vmods to make this card run at 850-900Mhz 24 / 7)
http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1357

What 1 260 card will do
http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1355&name=GeForce+GTX+260+(589)

IMO





Install the O/s on the SDD and Raid 0 your two other drives install your games on it.

Fast loading games, fast gaming system.

IMO


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 11, 2008)

Plus one on the Coolermaster.  I love mine and Sneekypeet has one for only $35 shipped!  The thing is huge so make sure you have the clearance.


----------



## Exavier (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got the DFI DK P45 runs nice when you get to know it haha
but yeah, if you're looking to buy another card later I'd wait till these new P45 with x16/x16 come out + down in price


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 11, 2008)

If you're getting a GTX260, make sure you get the one with 216 shaders.  They own according to many a GPU enthusiast.


----------

